

Zynga 1; Vostu 0 - fomojola
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/40303/Report_Brazilian_dev_Vostu_cuts_staff_after_Zynga_copycat_settlement.php

======
uvTwitch
"This agreement ended a six-month spat between the two in which Zynga accused
Vostu of making near-identical copies its titles."

Oh, that's rich. Vostu's lawyers must be a special kind of incompetent not to
point out that this is Zynga's entire business model.

